# Personalized Lisence Plate



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I just picked up a new 04 Torrid red auto the other day and am going to get a vanity plate. I was wondering what everyone else has if you have one. I am either going to go with "04goat" or "2004GTO" or "LS1 GTO".


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm not very original but I am planning on going with GR RRRR, FSTGOAT, GOAT 400, LS2GOAT, or maybe YRU SLO the only problem with this one is I've seen first hand what happens when you lose with this plate!!! :rofl: Right owner of the 69 Z28 in Panama city!!!!!!


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Haha,
I just ordered my plate, and was pleased to get SASDAWG, as my cars new name badge! Nothing to do with the car whatsoever, but i thought it was funny!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

I came up with...

a) GOT GTO


I also thought about...

b) HIS GTO & HER GTO

Since we have two. 

What do you think?


----------



## SoloBiker (Dec 30, 2004)

*In NY, nothing with GTO or GOAT is available*

However, did get "LS1 M6" on a Veterans' tag.


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

I was considering "PNYKILR" for all those Mustang fans lurking on this forum  MUWAHAHA!!


----------



## gsmith (Oct 21, 2004)

*Blu by u*

Heres some Blu by U or goatasm or cargasm or 2 quick or toofast or paid4 or my favorite Gota deal


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

*plates*

Here's what i was thinking about getting on mine. GTOYEAH or G T OOOO or SLVRBLT (except i wouldn't want people to think i'm implying my car is a bacon, lettuce tomato sandwich) or SPR GOAT. I was also thinking something to pay homage to the cars Australian roots like G DAY or something. Who knows what I'll actually get.


----------



## jason_w_carter (Dec 10, 2004)

*How about FRD SUX?*

How about FRD SUX? I think it makes a statement, and you'll ALWAYS have plenty of folks to race. You know, if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I bracket race and do PI work on the side so mine has a dual meaning.

It is "GOAT YA"

hehe as in GOT YA! :cool


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I personally like this one AND mite get it

SOGOBY1 or SOGOBI1

There used to be a girl in my town with a Vette that had a bumper sticker that read: IF U BEAT ME YOU CAN EAT ME!


----------



## lanced77 (Feb 13, 2005)

*U Likey*

I ended up going with U LIKEY for my plates, worked out pretty good another friend of mine got HPY NDNG. So when we park next to each other it reads out U LIKEY - HPY NDNG or "You Likey Happy Ending"


----------



## SSRoadster (Dec 3, 2004)

Mine just came in on Saturday.........GTO4FUN............Tom


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I was going to do *OZMNSTR* in honor of it's Aussie heritage...but I decided not to make the car any easier to identify later than it already is... :lol:


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I was thinking of MSSBHVN? what do ya'll think?


----------



## smdgoat (Feb 22, 2005)

toolman said:


> I just picked up a new 04 Torrid red auto the other day and am going to get a vanity plate. I was wondering what everyone else has if you have one. I am either going to go with "04goat" or "2004GTO" or "LS1 GTO".



I thought "FRD ETR" would be good.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

I ordered mine last week when I picked up the car from the dealer. It was originally going to be MY05GTO (same as my name here) but decided on "05 GOAT" instead. Anything else I could think of with "GTO" or "GOAT" was unavailable.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

i was close too RICE ETR BUT I HAVE MY OWN THA JOKR
SMKNYOU
1BADGTO
LEFTYOU
SCHRGED
JUST A FEW OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD THAT I LIKE


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Palmer said:


> I was considering "PNYKILR" for all those Mustang fans lurking on this forum  MUWAHAHA!!


go for it, show those mustang lovers, we got something for em...our GTO 's


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a decal on my back window that says Got Goat? with a picture of a tough looking goat getting ready to run. I'm thinking of taking it off and getting a plate that says the same....GOTGOAT? Or...RICEEATR...


----------



## Darkbackward (Feb 24, 2005)

Well if no one snags, GOTGOAT, I think i'll take it. They'll like that one here in the bay area :lol: 

Ian


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking this car deserves GETRDUN


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

For the more mature folks here, the 66 - 67 GTO was advertized with a tiger under the hood. I remember the plate on the front reading ..... GRRRR Perhaps too nostalgic ...... Or maybe I shouldn't be comparing the new GTO with the old. They are two very different cars. I think that's a good thing. At least for now I'm keeping the nondiscript plate that was issued at the time of purchase. It's nothing outstanding or clever. Since i bought the car in April I've only seen two other 04 GTO's on the road. That alone makes a statement.


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

Mine has ITZBCK


----------

